# Diving Mask Make-Over



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

*Snorkel Mask Make-Over*

This should have been done long ago!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/20/tribord-easybreath-snorkel-mask_n_5355412.html


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Way too kewl.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Man, this section is very active! :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like you can get one on amazon for around 300 dollars shipped to US.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bet it will never go over too expensive. I didn't see anyone in the video diving down under the surface. Theirs a lot of air volume in it. Someone get one and prove me wrong.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Berry said:


> looks like you can get one on amazon for around 300 dollars shipped to US.


ebay has them 159 free ship


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder how you clear it of water that seeps in???


----------

